# Conversor de VGA a Componentes



## xpinete (Jun 17, 2007)

Hola, escribo en esta sección pensando que es la adecuada a mi pregunta, pero si no es así que el moderador me cambie al sitio correcto 
Tengo un portátil y como la gran mayoría de los que hay en el mercado, tiene salidas VGA y S-VIDEO.
Quiero conectar este portátil a un televisor Philips TFT de 26" que tiene las siguientes entradas: HDMI, S-VIDEO, RCA, Euroconector y Video por componentes, *NO* tiene entrada VGA.
El uso que le voy a dar es como un segundo monitor, es decir, necesito que las letras de Windows se aprecien con nitidez como si fuera la pantalla del mismo portátil.
He investigado que la mejor entrada sería por HDMI, pero necesito un conversor de señal analógica a digital que cuesta bastante dinero.
Por S-Video lo estoy usando ahora, pero esa conexión está diseñada para ver vídeos y la calidad es pésima cuando se trata de ver textos.
He estado mirando que existe un conversor de VGA a Video por componentes, pero no se si la calidad será la misma que por S-VIDEO o tendrá la calidad como si fuera de VGA a VGA. Saludos.

http://www.pccomponentes.com/fotos/cables/cables_vga/cable_video_rgb_3xrca_m_a_vga__hd15_m__3m_.jpg


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 17, 2007)

Es ligeramente superior, pero no esperes ninguna maravilla, para texto no te servira, por lo menos en TV convencionales


----------



## xpinete (Jun 17, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123 por tu respuesta. ¿Cuando te hablas de televisores convencionales son TV de CRT?, en mi caso usaré un televisor TFT.
Se me olvidó comentar en el mensaje anterior, que llegué a probar un ordenador con salida gráfica DVI mediante un cable DVI-HDMI en el televisor TFT y obtuve una gran calidad. Se apreciaban las letras perfectamente como si fuera un monitor de ordenador.


----------



## hardrian (Nov 6, 2007)

Disculpen la intromicion estoy tratando de obtener de una PC las imagenes para poder publicarlas en la WEB. Este conector sirve para poder conectarla a una placa capturadora?
Disculpen ademas mi ignorancia.
Muchas gracias


----------



## xpinete (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola *hardrian*, para capturar pantallas del ordenador no necesitas ningún cable, sino un programa. Échale un vistazo a la siguiente página web: http://www.softonic.com/windows/capturadores-de-pantalla-99. Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Salu2.


----------



## hardrian (Nov 7, 2007)

Gracias por responder. El problema reside en que la Pc que deseo publicar las imágenes es la central de monitoreo de una sala de terapia intensiva, y el sistema trabaja sobre DOS, ademas de que dicha Pc es un clon a medida del sistema, de ahí el hecho de querer capturar las imágenes


----------



## xpinete (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola de nuevo *hardrian*. Leyendo lo que pones en el último mensaje, cambia bastante la cosa y no ibas mal encaminado en el primer mensaje. Tendrías que llevar la señal de vídeo del ordenador de monitoreo a una capturadora de vídeo mediante un cable.
La forma de hacerlo depende de la tarjeta gráfica que tiene el ordenador de monitoreo. Si a parte de la salida VGA para el monitor, tienes una salida S-VIDEO (izquierda) o de Vídeo Compuesto (derecha) como las que puedes ver en la imagen siguiente:







Puedes usar un cable que conecte la tarjeta gráfica del ordenador de monitoreo con el ordenador que tiene la capturadora. La capturadora de vídeo debe de tener una de estas conexiones también.






En caso de que la tarjeta gráfica del ordenador de monitoreo sólo tenga salida VGA, necesitarás un coversor de VGA a S-VIDEO/Video compuesto.

Yo hace poco compré el cable de la siguiente imagen






para ver la imagen de mi portátil en un TV, pero no me funcionó. Creo que lo correcto para hacer la conversión es un aparato como este (más caro): http://www.ciao.es/Best_Buy_conversor_VGA_PAL__67771
Decirte que yo no he probado esta opción

A parte de todo esto, tengo una sintonizadora de TV analógica de la marca Pinnacle, que tiene una entrada de video compuesto y me permite capturar video o imágenes. Te digo esto si no tienes la capturadora de video y quizás conozca a alguien que tenga una de estas tarjetas.

Espero que todo esto te ayude a resolver tu problema


----------

